# What is the Half life of an Action Hero?



## Big Don (Oct 27, 2008)

Seeing this thread, made me remember how popular both Van Damme and Seagal were at the time brought a couple of questions to mind.

What is the half life of an action hero? I think it is about 3 movies these days. 
*M*att Damon and the popular Bourne movies, three of them, what other action roles has he had???
*D*wayne "The Rock" Johnson, whose films The Scorpion King and The Rundown were both very good action movies, not great art in anyway, but, they are ACTION MOVIES! But, what has he done since? Gridiron Gang? Sports movie... Let's not even discuss the Disney movie...

I lucked out, growing up when I did, in the heyday of Arnold, Stallone and Norris, but, where are the good action movies today? Who are the action heroes? Sly is OLD, Arnold, too, Bruce Willis is aging fast, Seagal was discredited as a kook and a liar, Van Damme's recent films were direct to video pieces of S.  
I want a good action movie every few months damn it!


----------



## Blindside (Oct 27, 2008)

We've been recruiting manly men from across the water recently.  Jason Stathamand Danial Craig, are doing just fine, and thankfully they are far better actors than their predecessors.


----------



## harlan (Oct 27, 2008)

Movies? Kidstuff. 

Action figures...that's the real measure. Comic books, cartoon series...TMNT is STILL going strong after 20 years.

http://www.ninjaturtles.com/

(And HOW do I know this? Last night, the most popular Halloween costume I had to put together for the local college students were...the TMNT.  LOL! )


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruce Willis has stretched his action film days to over 20 years now, since the first Die Hard movie. But I'd say his action career is unusually long. Most are lucky to get 10 years out of it before they age or just lose popularity.


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think that there are any "action hereos" left anymore.  Go out and rent "Last Action Hero" with Arnold.  It kind of defines and spoofs itself and action movies.

Action movies in the 80's and 90's always had a larger than life person in it as the hero.  We don't have that anymore.  The Rock was the closest to the next action hero (see Arnold's cameo in the Rundown for the passing of the action hero mantle) but then he started doing other types of movies.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 27, 2008)

Blindside said:


> We've been recruiting manly men from across the water recently. *Jason Statham* and Danial Craig, are doing just fine, and thankfully they are far better actors than their predecessors.


 
Ah you said the JS words... I have to go lie down now! that man is sex on legs! mesmerising!! yes and a good actor!


----------

